# Keyboard unter KDE komplett deutsch aber LogIn nicht!

## PaddyW

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun doch einige Zeit hier im Forum gesucht habe und leider keine Lösung finden konnte, wende ich mich nun an euch:

Folgendes Problem:

Der KDE Login ist bei mir auf englisch. Ziemlich nervig. Unter den KDE settings habe ich als "Keyboard layout" "deutsch" gewählt - somit ist unter KDE alles in deutsch! Wie gesagt der LogIn aber nicht. Habe auch die Datei /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi erstellt - bringt nichts. Hat jemand hier Rat?

Meine xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "eeePC1000"

    Screen      0  "Screen1"

    InputDevice    "keyboard"

    InputDevice    "mouse"

    InputDevice    "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

    FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail"

    Option      "BlankTime" "5"

    Option      "DontVTSwitch"  "true"

    Option      "AIGLX"   "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "keyboard"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant" "basic"

    Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option      "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "synaptics"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Device"           "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"         "auto-dev"

    Option      "LeftEdge"         "1400"

    Option      "RightEdge"        "5900"

    Option      "TopEdge"          "1400"

    Option      "BottomEdge"       "4500"

    Option      "PalmDetect"       "0"

    Option      "SHMConfig"        "true"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "yes"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"  "155"

    Option      "RBCornerButton"   "0"

    Option      "RTCornerButton"   "0"

    Option      "TapButton2"          "0"

    Option      "MinSpeed"         "0.095"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"         "0.38"

    Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

    Option      "VertEdgeScroll"      "0"

    Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"     "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor1"

    VendorName   "ASUS"

    ModelName    "eeePC P701"

    Modeline     "800x480"  29.58  800 816 896 992  480 481 484 497  -HSync +Vsync # 60 Hz

    Modeline     "1024x600"  48.96  1024 1064 1168 1312  600 601 604 622  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "TV"

    VendorName   "ASUS"

    ModelName    "eeePC P701"

    Option       "Ignore" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Device1"

    Driver      "intel"

    VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

    BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

    Option      "Monitor-VGA"  "Monitor1"

    Option      "Monitor-LVDS" "Monitor1"

    Option      "Monitor-TV"   "TV"

    Option      "XAANoOffScreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "AccelMethod" "XAA"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen1"

    Device     "Device1"

    DefaultDepth     16

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth     8

        Virtual  1024 768

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth     15

        Virtual  1024 768

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth     16

        Virtual  1024 768

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth     24

        Virtual  1024 768

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option      "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

```

Hier meine 10-keymap.fdi:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- --> 

<deviceinfo version="0.2"> 

  <device> 

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap"> 

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append> 

    </match> 

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys"> 

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge> 

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge> 

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge> 

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" /> 

    </match> 

  </device> 

</deviceinfo> 

```

----------

## Max Steel

Deine letzte Zeile in der 10-keymap.fdi ist fehlerhaft.

```
        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string"></merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>
```

(Die 2.te hab ich wegen: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## PaddyW

Ah okay, danke!

Habe ausserdem:

```

<merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

```

in

```

<merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">udev</merge>

```

umbenannt. Und jetzt geht es!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi PaddyW,

diese Sache fand ich die ersten male auch fies! Das alte Xorg hat "seine start" sofort verweigert wenn die alte xorg.conf nicht stimmte. Die neue Variante der Konfiguration über hal ist da ein bisschen "Fehler toleranter". Am besten daran denken/sich angewöhnen einen Blick in die Log-Dateien zu werfen wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Manchmal steht (z.B.) im Xorg.0.log das es Probleme beim Parsen der Config gab (sogar mit Zeilen-Nummer)... 

Aber oft wie in deinem Fall stand da wohl nur sowas wie default keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"... und da er den default verwendet muss es wohl an deiner Konfiguration liegen, sonst hätte er ja deine Einstellungen verwendet. 

Nun ja ich empfehle einfach mal die Xorg-Dukumentation von Archlinux. Dort wird alles gut erklärt und sie sind soweit ich das beurteilen kann auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Grüße

----------

